# [BSOD] A clock interrupt on the secondary processor. 0x00000101



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello people, i just registered in hope for some fixes. This problem appared to me 2 weeks ago. Where my BSOD's were quite often no matter what i did.

However these other days in the week, they've been happening every 2 - 3 days. But that has also dissapeared. Now i BSOD really often, when ever the computer feels like it.

This started happening as i said 2 weeks ago when i changed my Motherboard and Processor. Because my old one was a AMD 5200+ Dualcore on a M2N-E Asus AM2

They both died at the same time. So i got myself a ASRock N68-S UCC.

But do note that the first four to five days this didnt happen. Everything was fine after changing my hardware. So .. Ive read my minidumps with "whocrashed" and it indicates it is most likely a driver/software problem and NOT hardware.

Yes indeed this is a wall of text, but as a gamer i cannot proceed to enjoy my hobby with a BSOD constantly popping up. Ill post my specs below and all that


CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6000+ 3.1 Ghz
GPU/Video Card: Nvidia 9600 GT
RAM: 4 Gigabyte
Motherboard: ASRock N68-S UCC

My usual temperatures for the CPU are about 35C at idle and 40C - 50C Ingame. Same goes with GPU and just about everything else.

I am running on the latest drivers for all of my components, ive tried rolling back to see if the BSOD's dissapear but nope .. So im guessing it's not those

I zipped the Minidump. Thank you for your help, if you need more info please do ask. I want to fix this asap.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is more info on my computer, i didnt read the "read before posting" sticky until now. My fault!


>What was Original OS installed on your system?
Answer: Windows Vista 64bit Ultimate

>Age of System (Hardware)
Answer: My only old hardware is my 9600, which is from 2007. But i take care of it ..

>Age of OS installation - Have you reinstalled the OS?
Answer: When i changed my hardware i installed Windows 7, pretty much a clean install.

>Power supply - Brand and Wattage
Answer: Could not identify brand, however im running a 600W PSU


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

*NOTE:* Please provide the following information for a more detailed response: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

The lone dump file that you uploaded doesn't provide any significant info for us to work with. Please provide the info requested above AFTER following the procedure that I list below:


> *Installing Windows 7 Service Pack 1*
> 1. Visit the PC manufacturer's website and update *ALL* drivers. *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the "Update drivers" function of Device Manager.
> 2. Check Device Manager for any unknown/disabled devices - if there are unknown/disabled devices, fix them with the latest drivers from the device manufacturer's website (not the PC Manufacturer)
> 3. Visit Windows Update and get all updates
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\103111-30218-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Mon Oct 31 16:19:53.109 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:42.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

I've followed those instructions and they are pretty confusing. Atleast some of them ..

I cant install Service Pack for my Windows 7, i actually don't know why myself. Ive tried installing it via Auto-Update but when it's supposed to restart and configure the update. It doesn't.

It just says " Configuration failed " or whatever.

I've attached a new RAR file. With one more dump of a couple of days before.
A health report

And finaly i copied info about the BSOD from "whocrashed" quite a good program actually ..

If this doesnt help please tell me and ill try to give more info. There isnt much info i can give though. This is almost all of it.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

I forgot to attach the jcgriff folder, so ill do it now. My fault ..


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Quick update on the problem.

I haven't had a BSOD since i posted in the thread, Which is kinda weird

I ran Driver Verifier and followed the instructions. It ran 5 hours and 43 Minutes to be exact.

No problems where found, so i disabled it and rebooted. I even played video games while doing it but nope. It didnt find anything


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Guys do i have to underclock my processor to fix this? By going around a hundreed and hundreed places on Google. It all indicates that its mostly because of overclocking.

I havent overclocked my processor but do i need to underclock it? Would it fix the problem?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Run Driver Verifier for 36 hours of normal use.

If you wish to underclock your processor, it won't hurt. But I'm not convinced that that will fix it either.

IMO, the inability to install Service Pack 1 is the biggest problem right now. There are 2 primary reasons that a Service Pack won't install - incompatible drivers and/or malware.

So, visit the manufacturer's website and update *ALL* of your drivers. Your chipset drivers date from 2008 - for starters And your storage drivers (which date from 2009) may also be implicated in the crashes.

Scan for malware to see if you're infected (If so, post over in the Security Center for assitance in cleaning it up). IF both of those fail, then contact Microsoft Support - they offer free technical support for Windows Update issues.


OLDER DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES
- Create a System Restore Point prior to doing any of this. *DO NOT* mess with the drivers themselves - leave the Windows\System32\drivers directory alone unless we specifically direct you to it!
- Please update these drivers from the device manufacturer's website - or uninstall them from your system. *Reference links are included below.*
- *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the Update Drivers function of Device Manager. 
- Please feel free to post back about any drivers that you are having difficulty locating.
- Windows Update exceptions may be noted below for Windows drivers: 

```
[font=lucida console]
nvstor.sys      Fri Mar 19 16:45:11 2010 (4BA3E257)
amdxata.sys     Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
nvm62x64.sys    Fri Oct 17 17:01:06 2008 (48F8FD12)
RzSynapse.sys   Wed Dec 15 05:32:19 2010 (4D089933)
dump_nvstor.sys Fri Mar 19 16:45:11 2010 (4BA3E257)
nvstor.sys      Wed May 20 02:45:37 2009 (4A13A711)
amdxata.sys     Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
dump_nvstor.sys Wed May 20 02:45:37 2009 (4A13A711)
nvlddmkm.sys    Thu May 14 16:48:07 2009 (4A0C8387)
[/font]
```
 




http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#nvstor.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#amdxata.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#nvm62x64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#RzSynapse.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#dump_nvstor.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#nvstor.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#amdxata.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#dump_nvstor.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#nvlddmkm.sys 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-21578-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 02:03:37.093 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:00:36.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-32140-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 01:02:12.109 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:41:12.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\103111-30218-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Mon Oct 31 16:19:53.109 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:42.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\103111-26750-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Mon Oct 31 04:49:17.251 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:38:06.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\103111-24359-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Sun Oct 30 19:10:20.108 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:08:48.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102811-24328-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Fri Oct 28 06:31:18.109 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:33:36.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102411-23015-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Mon Oct 24 05:57:47.376 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:43:42.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102311-26968-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Sat Oct 22 18:28:31.109 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:40:24.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102011-28562-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Thu Oct 20 15:39:28.093 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:23:30.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101311-34515-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Oct 13 15:43:20.723 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:42.676
BugCheck D1, {a, 2, 0, fffff8800103efa5}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+b55 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_storport!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+b55
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0103efa5
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

I know that i do not have malware, im always sure about that. I've never been a idiot enough to actualy get any kind of infection for my computer.

And speaking about malware, i scanned my computer with Avast and it did not detect anything. I took this thread up on another forum. Or better known as the Windows Seven Forum. The guy thinks its a hardware problem.

But i don't think its the hardware.

"Your chipset drivers date from 2008 - for starters And your storage drivers (which date from 2009) may also be implicated in the crashes."

You list that? Im almost ashamed to say it but, i really do not know how to do that. As much as i know how to update my GPU, CPU drivers and all that. I dont know how to update my chipster drivers nor do i even KNOW PROPERLY what the storage drivers are.

I am wondering where you got the info for the old drivers, as this motherboard isnt from 2008. Its 2 and a half weeks old. Thats as far as i know, and it already comes with almost the latest updates for both the BIOS and the chipset.

Now about the old drivers. I dont even know what each one of them is for at all. 

RzSynapse.sys is the only one i recognize, and its the LATEST driver for the Razer Naga. So why did you list it there? Other then that.

If i knew what the drivers were for specificly id actualy update/remove them. But the info on the site you linked is very VERY limited.

This entire process is starting to confuse me. But i try my best. 

Besides, driver verifier. I will turn it on once i take a nap.

I almost forgot to say. Thanks for the help ofcourse! Atleast we're advancing.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

SevenForums thread: [BSOD] A clock interrupt was not received on the secondary processor - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

I am just quiclky going to say this as i think its the most easy way to solve the problem.

I am guessing there is a bad core or a defective CPU problem, now i usualy wouldnt belive its a hardware problem.

But after running so many tests with drivers, stressing and all that. None indicate software nor thermal issues.

Instead of buying that Playstation 3 i was gonna get i might aswell get a CPU.

So do you guys, Jonathan/Usama have any ideas for a nice AM2+/AM3/AM2 CPU that has good performance for a fair price?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

When you buy a motherboard, it's usually been sitting on the shelf in a warehouse for a long time before it gets shipped out to you. As such, the CD/DVD that comes with it is already outdated. So, it's advisable to download and install drivers from the mobo manufacturer's website rather than using the CD/DVD that came with the system.

As for checking the drivers, I use the Windows Debugging Tools to give me the date/time stamps on the drivers. But you can easily double check most of them by lookin at the date/timestamps in the C:\Windows\System32\drivers folder.

While a hardware problem (either the mobo or the CPU) is a possibility - without having updated drivers and all Windows Updates (to include Service Pack 1) - you just can't tell what the problem is. There are many, many fixes published by Microsoft. You can view the most current BSOD fixes at my website here: BSOD Index

And, just to confuse things further - missing Windows Updates, outdated low-level drivers, incompatible drivers, and malware can all mimic hardware problems.

My son's have the Asus M4 series of boards and they seem to work well for them. It's inexpensive, but they're able to play most games without issues.

Your system, your wallet, your call on what to replace.
Good Luck!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

If you wish to resort to swapping hardware, you're entitled to do so and we can't stop ya. However if it is in fact a driver related problem, then in most cases it would not resolve the issue. 

The crashdumps all report a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT during a C1 Halt on your CPU, which shouldn't typically occur during normal CPU activity. I'm not sure why C1 halt is triggering or what's tripping over it, but that seems to be the case. Note that as a workaround, you can disable C1/C1E state in your BIOS, as it's designed only as a power saving option. Note that with this disabled your PC probably isn't gonna like you trying to put it to sleep, hibernate, or any other power state other than off or on.

Unfortunately for these kind of crashdumps a kernel dump is required. Minidumps only save info on the state of a currently running thread and the processor/core that it's running on, nothing else. Normally what happens with these scenarios is that one core is unaware of what the other one is doing, and ends up doing something the thread running on the other core doesn't like, and things go haywire. Without information on what was taking place on *all* processor cores at the time, we have no way of discerning what could cause this.

If you are interested, you should have the latest kernel dump present as _MEMORY.DMP_ in your Windows directory. Be advised that even compressed it's gonna be a couple 100 MBs so you'll need to use a filesharing site to upload it too. Also, you may wanna verify that the dump file is in fact intact and is not corrupted or incomplete. I'm not sure the WhoCrashed or BlueScreenView may be able to give you an idea if it's corrupt or not, only way I know personally to be sure is to use _Dumpchk.exe_ and have it validate the crash dump. If you are willing to go this way, I can provide you a link to how to get it.

*UPDATE:*

I decided to dabble into the minidumps further, and would like to ask a couple questions:

1. Do you use any virtual devices?

2. Are you using any VM (virtual machine) software?


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> If you wish to resort to swapping hardware, you're entitled to do so and we can't stop ya. However if it is in fact a driver related problem, then in most cases it would not resolve the issue.
> 
> The crashdumps all report a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT during a C1 Halt on your CPU, which shouldn't typically occur during normal CPU activity. I'm not sure why C1 halt is triggering or what's tripping over it, but that seems to be the case. Note that as a workaround, you can disable C1/C1E state in your BIOS, as it's designed only as a power saving option. Note that with this disabled your PC probably isn't gonna like you trying to put it to sleep, hibernate, or any other power state other than off or on.
> 
> ...


Oh nice, quite some info in your post. Much appriciated.

You've encouraged me to try and fix the problem before lastly replacing my hardware. Thanks for that i guess.

Now to answer your questions.

I do not use a VM/Virtual machine, nor any kind of devices. Never have really.


"Note that as a workaround, you can disable C1/C1E state in your BIOS, as it's designed only as a power saving option. Note that with this disabled your PC probably isn't gonna like you trying to put it to sleep, hibernate, or any other power state other than off or on."

Does that mean that, if disabling/enabling that thing in the BIOS would mean that my Computer will have to be on or off. Never in sleep mode or such cause otherwise it wont like it?

If so i have no problems with that.

I almost forgot .. I compressed & uploaded the file on megaupload. Had to compress because the file was almost 400MB.

Anyways here is the link: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Thanks for the help!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

That's interesting. To my knowledge when perusing the crashdumps the Hyper-V (Hypervisor) debugger was called before the problem was sent to KeBugCheck, which is the function designed to start the crashing process. Hypervisor is for virtual machine stuff, like the Windows XP mode for Win7 Pro/Ultimate. I guess because you're using Pro/Ultimate it's just automatically present. I figured it's worth asking about. 

I'll peruse some more regarding this. Thanks for the kernel dump. I probably won't be able to get to it today, but I should as soon as possible. Kernel dumps seldom come here at TSF, and when they do I drool at the opportunity to break em open and see what's inside. Let's just hope it didn't end up being corrupt.

And yes, hibernate, sleep, etc. are all _probably_ no-nos. C states for the CPU are different than the S states that govern the types of sleep the system may be in, but the S states may rely on the C states (not sure). As a result, Windows might simply disable the options or Windows would crash when attempting to do such. But the C states are designed simply for power-saving options for the CPU and are therefore optional.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> That's interesting. To my knowledge when perusing the crashdumps the Hyper-V (Hypervisor) debugger was called before the problem was sent to KeBugCheck, which is the function designed to start the crashing process. Hypervisor is for virtual machine stuff, like the Windows XP mode for Win7 Pro/Ultimate. I guess because you're using Pro/Ultimate it's just automatically present. I figured it's worth asking about.
> 
> I'll peruse some more regarding this. Thanks for the kernel dump. I probably won't be able to get to it today, but I should as soon as possible. Kernel dumps seldom come here at TSF, and when they do I drool at the opportunity to break em open and see what's inside. Let's just hope it didn't end up being corrupt.
> 
> And yes, hibernate, sleep, etc. are all _probably_ no-nos. C states for the CPU are different than the S states that govern the types of sleep the system may be in, but the S states may rely on the C states (not sure). As a result, Windows might simply disable the options or Windows would crash when attempting to do such. But the C states are designed simply for power-saving options for the CPU and are therefore optional.


Thanks for more info again.

Well, take your time. Im here, so no need to hurry. Im guessing you guys are busy after all as im not really the only user asking for help on the forum or such.

Either way, im not gonna disable the C state nor touch it for now. I'll wait for further answers from you. About the Kernel dump that is.

I doubt it corrupt though, Whenever i BSOD the counter reaches 100% in the lower left corner. And im guessing that's the progress of the dump, so if it quits before 100% its corrupt.

Either way. I'll be patient for further help, hopefully i wont have to buy new hardware. Although that wont be such a problem anyways.

Thanks for the help, this progress is quite interesting. Might learn something in the future.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Amazingly enough, i have not had a BSOD pretty much the entire day ..


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Bumping


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When you changed the motherboard and CPU did you reinstall Windows?


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> When you changed the motherboard and CPU did you reinstall Windows?


When i replaced my hardware, yes i installed a clean copy of Windows 7. Before that i ran on a 64 Bit Vista Ultimate.

I'm mainly waiting for these guys (above) to look through my kernel dump. I know they're busy though.

I haven't had as frequent BSOD's though, which im happy about. Usualy it'd get them during gameplay. But i dont anymore.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

While waiting for VirGnarus to work through your kernel dump, please zip up and upload the memory dumps that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

usasma said:


> While waiting for VirGnarus to work through your kernel dump, please zip up and upload the memory dumps that we haven't seen yet.


Alrighty then, there you go. 3 Dumps files.

You havent seen these .. Although i doubt it'll help with the research.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, you're right. They won't help.
SP1 still isn't installed - and without it there's no guarantee that anthing will work.

Update drivers
Scan for malware
Attempt to update to SP1
If it fails, contact Microsoft Support for free assistance in fixing Windows Update

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110611-22796-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Sun Nov  6 13:00:11.108 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:07:00.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110411-22843-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Fri Nov  4 11:10:14.109 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:13:00.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110311-24562-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Wed Nov  2 20:18:49.109 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:16:36.062
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009ea180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.50
BiosReleaseDate = 03/03/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry mate, 'twas super busy over the weekend. I do have the crashdump on my personal computer and intend to work on it sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> Sorry mate, 'twas super busy over the weekend. I do have the crashdump on my personal computer and intend to work on it sometime today or tomorrow.


Ahh no problem at all. I'm patient so that's fine!

The BSOD's seem to have gone back to the old frequency. As in a BSOD every 3 days or so. Sometimes 2 days.

Doesn't matter what i do .. If i play or surf, everything is normal. It just seems to happen day wise now.

Other then that. Happy to hear that you're working on it! Thanks.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I am in the process of analyzing the kernel dump. It's proving to be more elusive than I anticipated. There's no immediately visible signs that it even _was_ in a state that should prevent the processor core from responding to the timing clock. Looks like I'll have to dive in a bit further with this.

I did however note that both cores showed they were set into C1 halt state. Part of me is thinking something is whacked out with the C1 halt state for your CPU that's preventing it from waking from that state. If you want, you can try disabling the C1 state in your BIOS and see if it may ever crash again. If it does, provide the resulting kernel dump so I can compare the two.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> I am in the process of analyzing the kernel dump. It's proving to be more elusive than I anticipated. There's no immediately visible signs that it even _was_ in a state that should prevent the processor core from responding to the timing clock. Looks like I'll have to dive in a bit further with this.
> 
> I did however note that both cores showed they were set into C1 halt state. Part of me is thinking something is whacked out with the C1 halt state for your CPU that's preventing it from waking from that state. If you want, you can try disabling the C1 state in your BIOS and see if it may ever crash again. If it does, provide the resulting kernel dump so I can compare the two.


Now, im not too good with BIOS'

So can you tell me where the C1 Halt option would be at? Then i can go and look around and ofcourse shut it down.

Also, amazingly enough. I have not had a single BSOD since 6th november.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the bios on the Advanced tab under CPU configuration, "Enhanced Halt State" should be set to "Disabled" as default. While your in there set "Cool And Quiet" to disabled see if that makes a difference.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I wonder if you re-seating your CPU seemed to have resolved the issue. It appeared that when you re-seated it after checking for that bent pin that the crashing kinda stopped and never occurred again. Would this be a valid observation?

Anyways, I'm still awfully curious and am continuing to delve into the kernel dump. I have time today to do so and should be getting more of an insight on what's occurring at the time.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> I wonder if you re-seating your CPU seemed to have resolved the issue. It appeared that when you re-seated it after checking for that bent pin that the crashing kinda stopped and never occurred again. Would this be a valid observation?
> 
> Anyways, I'm still awfully curious and am continuing to delve into the kernel dump. I have time today to do so and should be getting more of an insight on what's occurring at the time.


No, the BSOD's are back.

Played some Mount & Blade today and .. Bam! There it goes. Looping and then giving me a BSOD.

So it isn't gone. Thats for sure. But i'll be waiting.

I've got no problem with you taking time, as i understand you're busy. So no need for rush or hurry. I'll be here.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Going through it now. Understand that this is a learning process for me too.

First off, did you actually update your chipset drivers as previously instructed? The kernel dump at the time did show that _amdk8_ driver was from 2009, and I found that this is *not* a standard Windows driver but one that comes with your motherboard chipset. You may wanna update it.

The fact of the matter is I scrutinized as much as I can and I could find absolutely nothing else that could be causing this. Both your processor cores were at idle and both showed _amdk8!C1Halt_ as latest frame on their callstacks. That means that it's the last operation that was running at the time of the crash. Both cores were pretty much just sitting there catching a few winks. Nothing unusual about that at all.

What appears to happen is that the CPU cores were set to idle, then when the system attempted to wake up the first CPU core, it simply did not respond in a timely manner. While this is always the case with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT crashes, usually it occurs because operations on the cores get a little out of synch, and the result is one of them ends up not responding to the other core's request. In this case, however, both CPU cores were idle and snoozing, and it was only when attempting to wake one of them up to get back to work did a problem occur, because the darn thing simply didn't want to wake up.

I would still recommend that you update those chipset drivers if you have too. However, that might not resolve your problem. I disassembled the C1Halt function and the code was no different than the code expected for any other simple C1 Halt state. It is identical to the standard Windows version of the C1 Halt state function, so even if you didn't use the 3rd-party motherboard _amdk8.sys_ driver, I would expect it would end up crashing anyways for the same exact reason, except it'd blame the Windows driver instead.

So what does that all mean? It means I think you're suffering the unfortunate incident of a hardware malfunction. Most likely this is either the motherboard or the CPU, with the CPU being far more likely. The CPU is simply not responding to a wake command from the C1 Halt state, and is still just dozing off not giving a care. Given that this only just happened when you replaced your motherboard/CPU, I'd put more blame on them.

This has probably already been covered, but if you are overclocking your system return it to factory defaults. Also, if you want, you can confirm with us that temps and voltages are not the issue by using HWInfo (check _Sensors only_) and log both idle and high load scenarios for our evaluation. Still though, I think this may all be superfluous as you would end up simply just be needing to replace the CPU/motherboard anyways.

Edit: I simply use the word "simply" way too much.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> Going through it now. Understand that this is a learning process for me too.
> 
> First off, did you actually update your chipset drivers as previously instructed? The kernel dump at the time did show that _amdk8_ driver was from 2009, and I found that this is *not* a standard Windows driver but one that comes with your motherboard chipset. You may wanna update it.
> 
> ...


Hmm, interesting i guess. 

I don't exactly know how to update my AMD Chipset drivers. It's a bit confusing and google didn't help much, if at all.

Though, reading through your post. It all simply indicated i need to change my CPU.

And well, it seems like there is no other fix then changing the hardware. Which i find rather weird, because most BSOD's can usualy be fixed.

I can just give you my temperature info and volt info below then.

CPU Idle: 32 - 36C
CPU Ingame: 46 - 51

GPU is just about 2 - 3 C lower but almost the same as CPU.

Readings by CPU-Z and that program you linked all say the voltage is at: 1.352 (CPU)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Get the Asrock driver package here> ASRock > Products > Motherboard > N68-S UCC > Download

Or from Nvidia here> NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.49 WHQL

But it appears the latest driver is from 2009.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Many BSODs occur because of driver issues, but if there's hardware problems it will always cause BSODs or power failures. While there's a very slim chance this could be related to the chipset drivers, most likely it's not the case. 

For your chipset drivers, you'll have to look up the name of your motherboard and what the vendor is for it. Then look for the appropriate drivers that come for that motherboard on the vendor's website, usually specific to your motherboard. The chipset drivers are essentially the "motherboard" drivers. Typical chipsets are Intel and Nvidia, but again all of it comes from the vendor of the motherboard.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Additional info on the STOP 0x101 error can be found here: BSOD Index - STOP 0x101

From your first post, your motherboard is an ASRock N68-S UCC
So, I go to the ASRock website and I find that the chipset is an nVidia GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a (from the specifications page)
So I visit the nVidia download site and locate this set of chipset drivers (nForce 6 series) dated 10/1/2009: NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.49 WHQL

These are Win7 compatible drivers and should function just fine with your motherboard. After those are installed, you can check Windows Update for updated drivers> I know that there's at least an updated amdxata.sys driver (dated from 2011) available there.

FWIW - there are Windows Updates missing from your system (to include Service Pack 1) and they can be causing some of your stability problems also. Please update the drivers and then update Windows BEFORE buying new hardware (Most Windiws Update problems are caused by outdated drivers or malware - and Microsoft offers free support for Windows Update troubleshooting). When purchasing new hardware on speculation, be sure to purchase from a place that allows you to return it for a full refund (in case it doesn't fix the problem).


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm a bit confused here.

You see, i downloaded the all in one driver not too long ago and its ALMOST the latest version for my Chipset drivers. Those are 15.37. So i'd rather not upgrade now, thanks.

However. About the hardware. All of this info simply says: Change hardware.

It started to happen after the hardware, So i guess it IS the hardware.

I will buy it from a place that gives me full refund yes, so anyways. Can you guys just confirm this. By that i mean that i should probably get a new CPU.

Im thinking about getting a AMD Athlon II 3 Core 3.4 GHZ. Just for a start as i dont need a Quad or Six core (yet)

Now this whole thing might take time, a couple of days. Perhaps a week. I will be here. but i wont just change hardware the next upcoming 2 - 3 days. I've got work and all so, i'll need to do it when im free.

Thank you for the help though. A good research.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Couldn't seem to be able to edit my previous post so im posing it here.

Guys, im guessing this could be a C1E Bios problem. As in i want to turn this damn thing off, the power saving option that is.

And, could ANY of you give me atleast slight info of where it lies within the CPU?


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Just a quick report.

For some reason, my PSU is making a loud noise on startup and sometimes later on.

It sounds like a god damned drill, it actually scared me. And i've never heard it before. I opend the computer and tried to identify it. Well, it's the PSU.

Im guessing the PSU isnt broken but the fan is not oiled or the bearings are somehow done, so atleast i don't have to worry about capiticators blowing up in my face.

But im worried. The sound is quite high. When i turn it on and when the motherboard beeps to indicate it has started and such, THEN the noise sounds like a drill. 10 minutes in to the computer it lowers a bit.

Then when i do something intensive it comes back. I played Skyrim and suddenly it started skreeking like it had rage of a thousand suns. I had to literaly shut off my computer with the power button because i thought something would just blow the hell up.

Could these problems be connected?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could be power can cause some strange seemingly unconnected issues.
What brand/model is the PSU?
Check the voltages(12v, 5v, 3.3v) on the hardware health page in the bios.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes it could be connected - and seeing that it changes pitch when you do intensive activities shows that it can.

I don't fix PSU's - there's just too much unknown/unmeasurable stuff (under load) that goes on inside of them. I'd suggest purchasing a new PSU from a major retailer (who will allow you to return it if it's not needed) and seeing if that fixes things.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Voltage is fine.

My PSU is 650W, but i do not know the Brand.

Anyways, i had a friend over. And he's good with Dust, Fans and such. Basicly, he said that. My PSU fan has some bearing problems or the fans are unbalanced because of the dust.

Also said i should clean it somehow, and if that doesn't help then he doesn't know what will. Because the fan might not work properly, but the component does.

Any kind of tips on how to clean a PSU? Because .. After reading the labels around it. I Really dont want to open it and poke around.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A can of compressed air available at office supply type stores and most stores the sell computer components.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

For the C1E halt state option change in your Bios, it should be labeled "Enhanced Halt State", as wrench pointed out previously. You should have it disabled.

As others and your friend stated, the fan in the PSU sounds buggered, and is usually a bearing got loose and is causing all the ruckus. Again, as per wrench's recommendation, grab a can of compressed air and give it a good clean up. Though I can't see this as cause for immediate concern as it sounds as if the fan is still running just as swell, except now it's just extremely irritating while doing so. I've had fans sound ugly like this for months to a year before they putter out. Judging from the voltage readouts you reported, it didn't seem like there's any voltage predicaments. 

As mentioned previously, as a recap, CPU and Motherboard are most likely culprits for your BSOD woes, with CPU being the head suspect.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> For the C1E halt state option change in your Bios, it should be labeled "Enhanced Halt State", as wrench pointed out previously. You should have it disabled.
> 
> As others and your friend stated, the fan in the PSU sounds buggered, and is usually a bearing got loose and is causing all the ruckus. Again, as per wrench's recommendation, grab a can of compressed air and give it a good clean up. Though I can't see this as cause for immediate concern as it sounds as if the fan is still running just as swell, except now it's just extremely irritating while doing so. I've had fans sound ugly like this for months to a year before they putter out. Judging from the voltage readouts you reported, it didn't seem like there's any voltage predicaments.
> 
> As mentioned previously, as a recap, CPU and Motherboard are most likely culprits for your BSOD woes, with CPU being the head suspect.


Well, i did enter my BIOS pressing F2. It's the default for all ASRock mobos apparently.

Either way, i looked through the ENTIRE BIOS. Every part of it, every single thing. No "Enhanced Halt State". Weird? I don't know.

There were a bunch of other stuff like OC Tuner, volt changing, info, AM2 boost etc.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I checked the manual again, and apparently the option only shows up when you use a Phenom CPU, which evidently is not the case here. Interesting. I would assume it's off by default then. However, make sure the _Cool N' Quiet_ is also disabled.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> I checked the manual again, and apparently the option only shows up when you use a Phenom CPU, which evidently is not the case here. Interesting. I would assume it's off by default then. However, make sure the _Cool N' Quiet_ is also disabled.


Cool N' Quiet, disabled?

Not that i want to question it but .. Why would i disable it? Like, im more interested in what bad it does etc.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

The Cool N Quiet only throttles your CPU to reduce power usage. By having it off you can negate any power management for your CPU from causing it to bugger out. It's not harmful to disable, nor is it harmful to keep it on, but in the condition your hardware is in right now, you will want to disable it in an attempt to keep the system rather stable until you purchase a new motherboard/CPU.

To add, make sure any software related to power management has been uninstalled. Again, these don't resolve the issue, but it should create an environment that is less likely to trigger the problem in the hardware.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> The Cool N Quiet only throttles your CPU to reduce power usage. By having it off you can negate any power management for your CPU from causing it to bugger out. It's not harmful to disable, nor is it harmful to keep it on, but in the condition your hardware is in right now, you will want to disable it in an attempt to keep the system rather stable until you purchase a new motherboard/CPU.
> 
> To add, make sure any software related to power management has been uninstalled. Again, these don't resolve the issue, but it should create an environment that is less likely to trigger the problem in the hardware.


Neat, i will disable it as soon as i have a bit more time.

I doubt it will fix it just like you but, worth a try.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

I did disable it just so you know guys.

But it didn't really help. Either way the BSOD's aren't so frequent. The max i've had is 2 a day, and thats with a 8 hour distance between.

I will probably get hardware somewhere around next week. A CPU that is, and hopefully that will fix the problem.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Alright my payday is this week on friday, or however you guys call it in english.

Since im getting an AMD CPU, i don't need any special drivers right? It's the same brand so im guessing it sorta works like that as a CPU isn't exactly as a GPU.

If there is anything i apparently need, then say so in this thread so that i know. I'm gonna buy it from a place that has RMA so no worries right there.

But let's just hope it ain't the motherboard. That would be trouble.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No special drivers needed, CPU's are plug and play


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> No special drivers needed, CPU's are plug and play


Understood then.

Well i hope it's the CPU, but if it isn't ill get RMA i guess. I will report back when i have replaced it. MAYBE earlier. Not sure.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

I ordered an AMD Phenom II X2 565 3,4 Black Edition.

While it was not fully on the support list IN TERMS of codes, it is supported as my friend says. As it's only a Revision apparently and it only has very small changes.

The delivier however .. Well i dont know how long it'll take. Im guessing it should come within 2 or 3 days or so. However the site says it usualy comes within 14 days which is ALOT. That's all i can say, but i understand buisness so. They can take their time.

I'll tell you guys when i've gotten the CPU then i'll install it and all. Thanks for the previous help you provided.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Installed my new Phenom II with 3.40 GHz. So far so good!

Also ordered some DDR3 Ram of 8GB. 4GB per stick and all. Lies at 401Mhz apparently.

I know it's not alot. But since i had the chance to get it cheaper i thought it's a nice addon.

I really hope the problems have dissapeared, if they haven't i WILL report back.

Also i've got full RMA and 3 year warranty on the CPU i think. I'll celebrate my No-Bsod day with some Skyrim now! :beerchug:


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Crossing my fingers...


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

VirGnarus said:


> Crossing my fingers...


Yeah so am i. 

But so far i've got no problems, and in most games i've gotten a quite big performance boost. Guessing it's because of the CPU being very good.

The heatsink i got with the processor might be just slightly louder, but i don't care so much.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

I could use some help here. I heard that my 565 Phenom can unlock two more cores? Is this true?

If so how do i do it? My motherboard is a UCC so it supports Core unlocking. Thus i'd probably get two additional cores and end up with a Quad Core CPU sitting at 3.4 Ghz which is perfect!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I would advise against that, as you could easily end up with BSODs again. The cores that are locked are locked because they have defects on them. Rather than throw it away, they lock the defective cores and sell it as a dual-core processor for a lower price.

I have seen people unlock cores and then complain that they're having BSODs or other problems. They asked for it.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

There's a good thread/article about the unlocking here. However, as Jonathan stated (and the article affirms), you'll need some luck for this, as most of them are defective cores. Fortunately all it requires to reset things is just a CMOS reset, and you're back to using 2 cores normally.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A lot of the early ones like the 550's were good cores locked(probably to pump up interest in the x2's) since then less and less are able to be successfully unlocked, sometimes you may get 3 cores to work other times 4.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Ill take Jonathans Advice i think. As much as i want the performance, the last thing i DO want is actualy another BSOD problem which will lead to weeks and weeks of trying to fix it.

I'm not sure if we can close this thread. We can let it stay here perhaps a week, it's best to see if the BSOD's come back. But since the C1 Halts are mostly the CPU i guess now the BSOD's are gone.

Either way. I will report back if i face problems. Also why would a company sell a CPU with Defect cores that you can unlock if you want to? Isn't that like, a stupid thing to do.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The nice part of unlocking cores is it's easy to relock them in the bios.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Veniathan said:


> Ill take Jonathans Advice i think. As much as i want the performance, the last thing i DO want is actualy another BSOD problem which will lead to weeks and weeks of trying to fix it.
> 
> I'm not sure if we can close this thread. We can let it stay here perhaps a week, it's best to see if the BSOD's come back. But since the C1 Halts are mostly the CPU i guess now the BSOD's are gone.
> 
> Either way. I will report back if i face problems. Also why would a company sell a CPU with Defect cores that you can unlock if you want to? Isn't that like, a stupid thing to do.


It's no skin off AMD's back if you unlock defective cores and then have problems. If you were to RMA one, they'd test the cores they left unlocked, and upon determining that they were good, send the CPU back to you saying they found no problems.

Selling the CPUs they'd otherwise have to discard helps them make back some of the money they'd be losing. Instead of getting $0 for something they manufactured, they get $100.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

Jonathan_King said:


> It's no skin off AMD's back if you unlock defective cores and then have problems. If you were to RMA one, they'd test the cores they left unlocked, and upon determining that they were good, send the CPU back to you saying they found no problems.
> 
> Selling the CPUs they'd otherwise have to discard helps them make back some of the money they'd be losing. Instead of getting $0 for something they manufactured, they get $100.


That's interesting.

I guess buisness is buisness.

Is there anything i can do with my old CPU btw? I can't sell it, it's particly broken and gives out BSOD's. Should i just throw it away?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Is it still under warranty?


As far as i know it isn't.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Was it a retail CPU or a OEM?
Retail usually have a 3 year warranty OEM whatever the PC maker gives.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Was it a retail CPU or a OEM?
> Retail usually have a 3 year warranty OEM whatever the PC maker gives.


It was an OEM


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like a candidate for the circular file then


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

I've noticed something quite, annoying. With my new CPU.

The heatsink or the stock cooler. Whatever you want to call it is .... Quite loud. Basicly when ingame it's the only fan i hear. And it gets loud. 

It does seem to cool quite alot and i've experienced some sort of sound crackles in some games like Dungeon Defenders and at the same time as it was busy it kinda stuttered ingame and so did the sound. Now this isn't that annoying and mostly happend when i have headphones on.

Never experienced it with my speakers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you seeing for CPU temps use HwMonitor or Sensor View


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

There's a number of things that can cause sound crackling:

1. If the headphones are USB, then it may be driver-related.
2. The headphones themselves may have a bad wire or one of the drivers (physical drivers) inside the cans have torn.
3. You may have environment/reverb settings set on by default on your sound controller. These can often conflict with the environment effects produced by the game itself and cause distortion like the crackling. 
4. The game's sound settings don't bode well with your sound card/controller.
5. If you have a mic, those settings can also conflict.

Those are what I can think of up off the top of my head.

As for the fan itself, often times it's best not to go with a stock cooler and put money towards a 3rd-party item that will be both quiet and efficient. If it has a loud kind of a grating sound, then the ball bearing inside it has been misaligned (which can happen after extended use or heavy jostling). You can try and endure it as it can fix itself on its own, but it may take months to do so, if it ever even does.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

I used HW Monitor to check for the temperatures and well. They are suprisingly quite low.

During browsing the web, listening to music and just relaxing it's at about 32C - 34C
During gaming it goes up to 45C - 50C.

And the ONLY reason i used to default heatsink/cooler is because i had no thermal paste.

"2. The headphones themselves may have a bad wire or one of the drivers (physical drivers) inside the cans have torn."

You might be right. The sound often crackles if i move the wire of my headphones around. I might get myself a new pair of Headphones. 

And on number five. I do have a mic, but umm im not sure if it causes the issue.

Now, about the fan/cooler. All i can say is i AM keeping it for now. You might ask why but the answer is simple. It cools well.

The sound might be annoying. But it just means the cooler is actualy working. If i have time ill buy a new one, maybe.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IF you did not clean off and replace the paste on the old cooler? that's your issue. If you used a new cooler that came with the CPU check the air flow in the case the Phenom II does run a bit warmer then the Athlon's did.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> IF you did not clean off and replace the paste on the old cooler? that's your issue. If you used a new cooler that came with the CPU check the air flow in the case the Phenom II does run a bit warmer then the Athlon's did.


"IF you did not clean off and replace the paste on the old cooler? that's your issue"

How is that an issue if im using a new cooler? The airflow is just fine. I asked my friend if i should worry about the cooler being somewhat loud. He said that i shouldn't. 

He has used a Phenom II himself.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The question mark was there to say I couldn't if you used the old or a new cooler, see the second sentence

The Phenom II's run a little warmer so I would expect the fan to ramp up more often then before. And yes it is normal.


----------



## Veniathan (Oct 31, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> The question mark was there to say I couldn't if you used the old or a new cooler, see the second sentence
> 
> The Phenom II's run a little warmer so I would expect the fan to ramp up more often then before. And yes it is normal.


Ofcourse im using a new cooler. That's why i find it loud.


----------

